# Venison Tenderloin and Beef Filet Mignon



## uncle eddie (Jul 28, 2019)

Food plots are coming in nicely and we just set the cameras while the venison tenderloin and beef tenderloin were thawing.  I had butterflied the venison tenderloins last fall and regretted it today because I was wanting venison AND beef filet mignon's (wife takes the beef - venison freaks her out a bit ha-ha).  I used toothpicks to double-stack the butterflied venison tenderloins.  Everything got wrapped in bacon.

SPG for seasoning
Hickory smoked.
Hot fire - 300F-350F

I made teriyaki sauteed mushrooms and corn on the cob to go with them.  Pulled the filet's with an IT of about 140F.

Butterflied venison tenderloin







Beef on the left - venison on the right (more toothpicks in the venison)






Ancient Brinkmann grill/smoker still doing its job






Thin Blue Smoke - but since these are short smokes, i think you can go a little heavy and not worry about it












Money shot - beef on the left, venison on the right






Time for supper :-)


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 28, 2019)

Major Yummmm!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2019)

looks delicous


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice Eddie . Season will be here before you know it .


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 28, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks guys...so looking forward to some time with my sons on the farm


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2019)

Mmmmm, looks delicious.
Plot-n-Pasture


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 29, 2019)

Eddie.... That looks GREAT!!!! I am pretty Jealous as well. Like for sure. 
 I think I am going to miss most of the hunting season this yr, Not very happy about that but up here work is pretty scarce this yr for us in the oilpatch so I will take everyday I can Get.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll take a pass on the schrooms, but pass a plate of the tenders - please. Looks and sounds fantastic. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll take a pass on the schrooms...



I used to feel exactly the same way...until I found a recipe that included butter, olive oil, teriyaki sauce, red cooking wine, garlic and a pinch of salt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks Delicious, Eddie!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great from here! And your shrooms sound good too. Nice cook


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 29, 2019)

Speaking of venison.........I just snapped this pic about 30 min ago from my office.....Urban Deer on the prowl!

....watch out eddie, she is out for revenge....


----------



## drdon (Jul 29, 2019)

Cleaning out the freezer? Must be looking ahead to a good season coming up. Perfect bites to share and compare. Looks very inviting.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 29, 2019)

drdon said:


> Cleaning out the freezer? Must be looking ahead to a good season coming up. Perfect bites to share and compare. Looks very inviting.



Absolutely cleaning it out...haha.  Nothing worse than old freezer burned venison.  Although shrink-wrapping has really helped with that.

3 packs of jalapeno cheddar sticks left, 5 packs of brats left, some venison jerky meat (roasts) and a few more loins...then time to refill the freezer.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks very good.

Question, you must get the butcher to cut them up for you? They love to cut the back strap butterflied instead of filleting off the silver skin because its easier. IMO, it has to be one of the best improvements we had with self butchering.

I love backstrap and we cook it in whole sections. The daughter just did one whole one in three pieces on the grill. She inserts the probe and cooks to 135 IT and covered in Rub. Warms maybe to 140 with a rest, Damn that's good.


----------



## h8that4u (Jul 30, 2019)

any chance on getting the recipe for the mushrooms, they sound good.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 31, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> Looks very good.
> 
> Question, you must get the butcher to cut them up for you? They love to cut the back strap butterflied instead of filleting off the silver skin because its easier. IMO, it has to be one of the best improvements we had with self butchering.
> 
> I love backstrap and we cook it in whole sections. The daughter just did one whole one in three pieces on the grill. She inserts the probe and cooks to 135 IT and covered in Rub. Warms maybe to 140 with a rest, Damn that's good.





 archeryrob

Yes.  My neighbor processes deer.  $75 - hard to pass up when getting a late evening deer...which this particular deer was.  We process them ourselves when the weather and time of day permits.  Having a tractor with a loader bucket with teeth has made that job much easier.

Smoking whole sections of back-strap would be nice.  But unfortunately my wife won't touch venison.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 31, 2019)

h8that4u said:


> any chance on getting the recipe for the mushrooms, they sound good.





 h8that4u
 - here you go.  
The measurements are approximate as I add stuff as I go.  The most important thing is there is enough liquid to get the mushrooms simmering in the sauce...too dry at the start is not the plan.  If that is the case, add a little bit of wine and teriyaki sauce.

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons butter
1 pound mushrooms, sliced
1 clove garlic, thinly sliced – or – substitute garlic powder (to suit)
1 tablespoon red cooking wine – or – any dry red wine will do
1 tablespoon teriyaki sauce
Pinch of salt & pepper (to suit)

Directions:

Heat olive oil and butter in a large saucepan over medium heat
Add in all other ingredients into the hot oil and butter until mushrooms are lightly browned, about 5 minutes
Reduce heat to low and simmer until mushrooms are tender, 5 to 8 more minutes


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks good Uncle Eddie! 
Point for sure!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks fantastic!  I can't wait for my venison haul this year... but I'm not looking forward to processing like 10 animals in 5 days mostly by myself hahaha.
As said though, self processing can't be beat and my stuff comes out 100X better due to the care I take with it.

I look forward to the hunting and venison pics to come out in a few months :)


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 1, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Smoking whole sections of back-strap would be nice.  But unfortunately my wife won't touch venison.



Well tell him to take the back strap and cut it into "Uncle Eddie" size lengths. Thirds, Ribeye, loin and sirloin tips which will be about 7" inch long

It's good like you make it, but a whole small roast is so much juicier! Ask your neighbor this "Who butterflies beef Ribeye and would you leave the silver skin on that?" Butchers mainly do that as the "ribeye" on deer is much smaller and leaner and hunters down know any different. Silverskin is also easier to cut off Beef ribeye and sirloin and the fat layers added to beef and deer are so lean, especially there.

I saved that Mushroom recipe to try, but will probably add onion to fry with it.

The wife unit is the same here. Overly picky and has to eat chicken when we have deer. Their going to starve if SHTF was ever to happen.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 1, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> I saved that Mushroom recipe to try, but will probably add onion to fry with it.



Adding onion sounds like a great idea...I bet it won't take much


----------

